# Would You Keep These Baby Does?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, so I'm pretty sure we are keeping these two does but would still like to hear some "nice" opinions on them.  Please be honest in what you think but also just a little nice. :wink: 

Doeling #1: Capriola ZH Leona Lanai
Sire: Old Mountain Farm Zagnut Haze (Old Mountain Farm Ellison x Rosasharn's Hazel Nut 4*D)
Dam: Mystiques Spirit of Isis Blue (Mystiques SG Blue Nuggett x Spiritwind Something Frosted)
gold & white pinto

Doeling #2: Capriola RB Adaleise in Blue
Sire: Camanna LK Royal Blue (NC PromisedLand HS Lion King x Camanna FD Tasonni Blue)
Dam: Camanna AL Sarai (Twin Creeks BT As You Like It*S x Mountain Quest BlueLiteSpecial)
chamoisee, white poll; blue eyes

I don't have an updated pic of Leona yet but hopefully will get one soon. She is long, level, and has a nice rump (doesn't show in this pic). I can't quite determine if her legs are "excellent" yet but they are certainly not bad at all. 

For our area (NW Oregon) these lines are pretty impressive but nothing compared to other lines, we're happy w/ what we have, even though it is pretty small.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's dam's udders at 4 weeks fresh, 12 hours of milk. "Addie" slipped in the pen and drank from her mom's udder making it look funny, so I do not have a rear udder of Sarai, hopefully will get one soon. . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like your chammie doeling, I would definitely retain her. She reminds me a great deal of one I kept here myself. She's also the same red chammy. Good length, uphill stance and width.

First kid is good too, but isn't quite the eye candy the second is. I would easily retain both myself.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

One more thing. . . . sire's dam's udder pics.  So many pictures. . . . :wink:

This is a direct link to Leona's sire's dam on Old Mountain Farm site: http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Ref-RFHazelNut.html

Whew! Got it all. . . . I think. Lemme know if I left something out!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a camanna doe isn't it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oops. Here's Tasonni's side udder.

Yep! She is from Camanna. A lot of our goats are. Anna has basically the best goats around here. . . . I love that Anna always tells me the good & bad points of an animal. She is awesome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I definately like the chamoisee doe better, she looks like she would be a great show doe! What a beauty! The other one...her color is what I like most about her, but she is cute.

I love the Camanna goats!! We had to make a special trip down to Oregon and bought up whatever she had avail. unfortunately she only had 3 available, but still sooooo happy I got them. Anna is just great and so are her goats!


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I love the chammie doe also! She has a lot more style to her. She catches your eye more.
Sue


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha its funny i like both but the one that catches my eye is the pinto doeling. i like her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like both of them but if I had to choose which one would stay I'd have to go with the second kid...she's level with nice sharp withers and has length to her...besides being pretty :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm no expert, but I also like the Chammy doeling...I think you should send that poor little gold/white doeling here. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! Yeah, the chammie definitely is more "eye-catching". She is such a little spitfire and definitely not our friendliest kid but she's very pretty! 

I'm pretty sure I'll still keep the pinto though because I do not own her sire and he has incredible lines for high milkers and daughters who produce lots of milk (1/2 gallon+ a day). Her dam I am selling in the spring because I don't care too much for her personality and I need to reduce numbers in order to keep babies. Unfortunately I can't handle a herd of more than 15, getting close to that number now. . . . sounds pathetic, I know.  I want to get an updated pic of Leona but she's a bottle baby now and her belly is a little "rounder".  Her coat is going to be a pain to clip, I can tell already. Her dam has this "fluffy" coat that is not so much fun to clip and Leona's is prob going to be like that, oh well. . . . can't have everything I guess.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

THey are both pretty! But I do love that Chammy girl, she looks like she will be very nice. And she certainly is eye-catching!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have to disagree. I just really think you should not keep the chamoisee doe. You should send her to me :wink: She is just beautiful!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks!  She is very pretty and not friendly at all. :roll: She drives me nuts w/ her personality! My little sister calls her "the wild one". She comes up to me w/ Delais in her arms and says "I caught the wild one!"  Very proud of herself. I'm working w/ her and she's doing a lot better but still not very friendly. So wierd because her dam is very friendly. . . . 

The only problem w/ Delais (the chammy girl) is that now her withers are not as sharp, I hope she grows out of that! She's still very long and pretty. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

the second doeling is very nice.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*screams* Dont sell leona ! 

rofl

*steals and chains to chunk of heavy stuff (Lead?)*

Anyway
Yeah i luff her


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

First off, your pix of doe 2 are more revealing than doe 1. Also doe 1 has a longer coat which again, makes it more difficult to get an accurate read on her.
BUT - based on your shots and pedigree, I definitely hands down go with the chammy. She has more presence to my eye, looks level, long bodied, wide up front and just an all around more eye-catching kid. Her immediate bloodline features more acclaimed individuals as well.
I just love those Camanna goats, and if I weren't clear across the country my herd would be heavily composed of those lines. 
Her approach is that of a more stylish, streamlined, dairy look that I so admire. The challenge is getting that refined structure to go with a superb udder. I love that Tasonni!
Back to your question, I concur with the majority - the chammy looks to be the better choice.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone! We kept them both. The chammy girl is still very nice although her withers are not quite as sharp, hopefully that's just a stage of growth. Leona's withers are not as sharp either. . . . both of them are really LONG, Leona is a tad longer though, her dam is just about freight-train long, so that doesn't surprise me.

I personally like Leona's dam's udder better than Delais (the chammy girl). Delais's dam has a really nice udder w/ lots of milk but could have a more defined medial and _slightly_ better placed teats (that's being really picky!) I kept Leona because of her sire's abundant milking genetics and the fact that her dam is SUPER easy to milk w/ huge orifices that express milk so quickly.

I love Camanna too! I'm so happy we bought the buck from Tasonni! We were looking at some other does from Camanna that were due to kid, but are so happy we went with Royal Blue, he's very handsome! Next year, we'll probably have to sell him to bring in some new bloodlines, but if there's a way we could keep him, I'll find it!  Anna's goats do have that wonderful dairy look, udders could be a tad improved but she's doing great!

Oh, and the coat lengths were just because they weren't clipped and Leona naturally has a longer coat than Delais.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*squee* :horse:


----------

